# Woken up with headbutts at 5:30.



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

More early morning then night, I woke up to the feel of whiskers on the back of my neck and paws pressing into by back. Grumbling as I rolled over softly (with the cat laid out next to me), he then started to give me gentle headbutts. This was the first time he gave them to me, and they are my favorite sign of affection that cats give. So needless to say, it was worth the lost hour of sleep. 

And of course, he got a good 20 minutes of pets outta it.

Have your cats ever woken you up at ungodly hours of the morning just to say 'I love you?' Or for any other thing, really. I don't mind it, but I might have to get to bed earlier if this becomes a thing... :lol:


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

emma cat wakes me up everyday at 6:15 no alarm clock required, yeti has started its 5:45 time to go bonkers and get everyone up, everyone is not happy..but its hard to get very mad when he thows himself onto the middle of the floor in a chirp and trillfest...


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Yes - Mimi does this - sometimes at 2 am - usually not until 4:30 or so - and there is NOTHING I would do to stop it. I always spend at least 15 minutes cuddling and loving and then eventually (usually) I go back to sleep. I just love her head butts, hearing her purr, and feeling her nestled into my side.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I love headbutts to wake me up.. it beats the way my dog wakes me up, she sits by the bed and rattles her tags with her back paw in a scratching motion til you give up and let her out... and yes i have checked for fleas and no allergies, this is the only time she pulls this stunt..


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster and cody love waking me up in the wee hours of the early morning (anywhere between 4am-6am for head butts and cuddling. i love it, but i just wish they would choose a different time!


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

yup cutie wakes dad up early in the morning. He says that she will head butt him or paw at his back.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, Dagny doesn't really wake me up with signs of affection. He only wakes me on the weekends when I sleep later, to let me know it's past time for him to be fed. He used to pull my hair out by the roots with his teeth. Now instead, thankfully, he sits right at my head and stares me awake. Love the rascal though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lately MowMow has been getting out of bed after I fall asleep. He likes to push the pillow down onto my computer chair and lay on top of it. When I get up to potty at odd hours I see him there.

However, every morning @ about 5 am he either comes back to bed and wakes me up with kneading and headbutts. I move around so he can cuddle close and he purrs like crazy. I always fall back to sleep so I don't know how long he lays there and purrs, but when I wake up for good he's always fast asleep there.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

If they woke me up at 5:30a, I wouldn't know what to do. I'm not exactly a morning person. 

Ha Cap'n Jack wakes me every morning around 6:15am as well. I don't use an alarm clock anymore either. He primarily miaos me awake, but sometimes he'll push his paw into the back of my head if I ignore him. Sometimes he leaves his paw there and shakes it like a human being.

Miu used to bite me awake. Then I fed her a bedtime snack and started to occasionally kennel her overnight for litterbox training. When she's out now, she doesn't bite me anymore. She has an ingenious indirect method of getting me out of bed. She'll fiddle with anything she's not supposed to like rustle papers on my desk. Then I end up having to get out of bed to shoo her. It's like she's saying, now that you're awake, feed me. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not the only one! And I am happily resigned to deal with future wake-ups at this time.

The funny thing is, the rest of the day he doesn't really like to head butt. He prefers to knead and slow-blink. So I wonder if it will always be a middle of the night thing for him...?


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

5:45AM-until I wake up Shadow will wake me up by rubbing his face on mine, or my hand. He won't cuddle, he just wants to wake me up to feed them. If I roll over on my stomach and put my head under the pillow he'll just lay on my back and knead which hurts. He'll jump on and off the bed several times to get me up. Pumpkin and him both have started scratching the corners of the mattress which really bothers me so it doesn't take long to get me up to feed them. And now it's just a learned behavior since I always get up once they start -.- Human's will never win.


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

My husband sleeps with a CPAP machine. At 4am Jack will first start playing with the CPAP hose, next step is backing his butt up to my husband's CPAP mask (air vents out of it), if that fails to get him up he will try to pull the CPAP mask off his face. Mean while I lay there blissfully asleep, he never tries to wake me up. Needless to say Jack doesn't get to sleep in the bed at night. : )


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm a teacher, so obviously during term-time when I'm working, both girls like to wake up at 2/4/5.30am. During the holidays, neither of them get up. They are still fast asleep when I wake up at 7 or 8am!

When they do get up, they are SO noisy! Meowing and trilling. Evie starts to shout if I don't respond quickly enough! Mitzi always wakes me up by kneading me (or 'making muffins' as I call it, as she is my 'Mitzi Muffin'). Evie proceeds to lick my arms, neck face... inner nostril! She has no boundaries. If this doesn't work, she will start licking and biting my hair, then she'll sit on my face. She's a delight! Bless her.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes! Arwen tends to be the most interested in waking us up in the morning. The others stay up all night playing, so by the time we have to get up for the day, they're getting ready to go to bed!
Arwen usually follows us to bed, and snuggles up between my husband and I. By about 5:30, she starts purring loudly. Then by 5:45, she'll rub my face, and by 6:00(when the alarm goes off)she is in full trill and chirp mode! Following me to the bathroom, slow blinking and twining around my ankles is her way of saying "Good morning!" The others usually hang out right outside of our door until we are stirring, and then they run in, leap on the bed, and start talking. It's a fun way to wake up! What is hilarious is that they will ALL accompany me to my daughter's room, and either jump into bed with her, nosing her face, or sit on the floor, staring at her like, "Get up already!"


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine pounced my bed once and cried another time for food. So now I make sure to leave plenty food for her if I want to get a good night's rest


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

christinaja said:


> Yes! Arwen tends to be the most interested in waking us up in the morning. The others stay up all night playing, so by the time we have to get up for the day, they're getting ready to go to bed!
> Arwen usually follows us to bed, and snuggles up between my husband and I. By about 5:30, she starts purring loudly. Then by 5:45, she'll rub my face, and by 6:00(when the alarm goes off)she is in full trill and chirp mode! Following me to the bathroom, slow blinking and twining around my ankles is her way of saying "Good morning!" The others usually hang out right outside of our door until we are stirring, and then they run in, leap on the bed, and start talking. It's a fun way to wake up! What is hilarious is that they will ALL accompany me to my daughter's room, and either jump into bed with her, nosing her face, or sit on the floor, staring at her like, "Get up already!"


WOW! Talk about a HILARIOUS way to wake up!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

My boy has his own way of waking me up at 5:45 a.m. The breakfast-time chorus!

ME-YOW-OW-WOW-WOW-WOOOOOOOW!!!!


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Fred tends to let me sleep in...however he prefers to sleep cheek to cheek. His face has to be touching mine- which is on one hand really cute and on the other a little difficult to sleep with! On a weekend around 9 am or so he starts purring really loudly which is his way of saying "time to get up and feed me Mom!"


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Loving all these stories so far!

It seems that Ariel has moved to 6:30 am, which is fine by me. But the hilarious thing is is how affectionate he is at this time. Don't get me wrong, he is affectionate all day anyway, but at the wake-up he headbutts me again and again, he grooms my nose and chin, and purrs louder than normal! He rarely grooms me during the day, and at other times I might get 1 or 2 headbutts compared to the 20 he dishes out in the early morning.

Well, definitely a great way to wake up!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> My boy has his own way of waking me up at 5:45 a.m. The breakfast-time chorus!
> 
> ME-YOW-OW-WOW-WOW-WOOOOOOOW!!!!


Ha! So funny!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know how my cats wake me up because by the time I'm awake enough to notice, they've stopped doing whatever it was. But I know it's them who wake me up. I wouldn't wake up at 5 or 6 otherwise. One thing I know is sometimes they wake me up by patting my nose very gently. Interesting that both of them do this...


----------

